# Creating some old camera porn



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 9, 2012)

I wanted to try a shot using a glass top table, lights shooting from underneath, studio light overhead, two reflectors, a huge iMac box, white paper on glass, and break a composition rule. Oh, and I also employed a scrap air handler cover.

Well I have a lot more trial and error but I still wanted to post some old camera porn, I really use these things


----------

